# Clearwater Beach Fishing



## DaveG (Jun 14, 2016)

Going to Clearwater FL for springbreak and want to go fishing. Any recommendations for a charter? Thinking in-shore rather than off-shore. Don't really care what we catch just want to catch. 

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

I lived in that area in the early 80's. I'm prefer inshore fishing myself.
Spring is tarpon time in Pinellas County.
Snook season is still open in April. They have moved from the backwaters to the inlets and passes by June.
Snook are my favorite inshore species. 
I can't give you a specific guide name, but I would check out the Florida Sportsman magazine, and their online website. Central Florida is the region you want.
I think the St. Pete, Skyway bridge area has much better fishing in April than Clearwater.
Don't overlook night fishing for snook, it can be phenominal.
If he is still around a guide named Vern Roby seemed to win the release division of the tarpon tournament every year.
Check out some youtube videos of tarpon and snook fishing St. Pete and the Skyway.
Lots of guides posting videos there.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm going to treasure island on spring break and am considering a charter also. I've never fished there so I spent s considerable amount of time researching guides. But considering the cost I decided to do a DYI trip instead. However I narrowed my search down to Hit and run charters, pocket change charter, inshore charter.com. I talked to pocket change charter on the phone and he sounds legit. PM me if your interested in splitting a charter we'll be there April 5-7. There's also some boats for rent there also, I think that's what we're doing. You can also go to fishing booker.com to find a bunch of guides too.


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

The south end of Treasure Island is called Sunset Beach. The south end of S.B. is Blind Pass. Great spot to fish in April.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

DaveG said:


> Going to Clearwater FL for springbreak and want to go fishing. Any recommendations for a charter? Thinking in-shore rather than off-shore. Don't really care what we catch just want to catch.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dave


Spring break can be a wide time window. St. Patrick's Day is/was considered the start of the King Mackerel season. If you are into them it can be a very memorable day.

Redfish should be a good target species around spring break. A good inshore guide will make your trip. You might want to think about a kayak guide if you are trying to save money. They are cheaper and you can really get on the fish.

I never fished with this guy but I know him by reputation. He is good. If he does not have room ask him for a suggestion.

http://www.tampabaycharterfishing.com/

You will need your own fishing license if you fish with a kayak guide, you do not if you fish with a boat guide.

Good luck and Columbia's on Clearwater Beach has some of the best Cuban food you are going to find. Tarpon Springs -for Greek food, The Lucky Dill on 19 just north of Tampa road for a great deli, and a grouper sandwich just about anywhere. Of course save room for Key Lime pie for desert.

Edit:

*OPPS - I Looked at his ad and he is now boat fishing. Still - I would suggest this guy.*

Ask him for a good kayak guide he should know them.

Edit - again:
Okay here is his Kayak site:
http://tampabaykayakcharters.com/about/

Look at the rate difference.


----------



## DaveG (Jun 14, 2016)

Good info- thanks for the help. I will be down there the first week of April.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

DaveG said:


> Good info- thanks for the help. I will be down there the first week of April.


*Think spotted sea trout*, redfish, and back country snook. A good guide will get you on the fish. Do not forget that they have some pretty darn good freshwater fishing as well.
(you need a license for fresh water or saltwater or both).

Kayak fishing off the Dunedin Causeway is a good area for spotted sea trout. You can rent kayaks there or other places. Your standard bass setups will work. Hire a guide for the first trip and pick their brains or go to a good tackle shop and ask them how to fish and where.

You will want to use floro leader and no snaps etc. You are fishing skinny water and the fish can see everything. Tide flow is a huge factor.

For trout you can soak shrimp under a cork or throw soft baits. There used to be a bait shop right on the causeway where you could buy shrimp.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

DaveG said:


> Good info- thanks for the help. I will be down there the first week of April.


If you have it, take wading gear. There are a bunch of places to wade fish. (Do the stingray shuffle and you should be fine).


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> *Think spotted sea trout*, redfish, and back country snook. A good guide will get you on the fish. Do not forget that they have some pretty darn good freshwater fishing as well.
> (you need a license for fresh water or saltwater or both).
> 
> Kayak fishing off the Dunedin Causeway is a good area for spotted sea trout. You can rent kayaks there or other places. Your standard bass setups will work. Hire a guide for the first trip and pick their brains or go to a good tackle shop and ask them how to fish and where.
> ...



Oops - brain fart. (I was thinking first of March) The snook should be out and redfish should be good. Near shore the kings and Spanish mackerel should be available. Spotted trout will still be there but have moved down the target list. 

You may be able to get snook right off the beaches. It should be fun.


----------

